

Instadrop: Connect your Instagram account to Dropbox - samrat
http://instadrop.appspot.com/

======
gr366
Painless and easy, and a bit of glue I didn't realize I wanted until I saw it.

Minuscule nitpick: on the Instagram oAuth screen, it asks if I want to allow
"Instadrop - production" access. Now that it's working you can probably drop
the "production" part.

